# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Bộ sưu tập hình xăm lạ đời

## seominhthanhvip

*Đôi khi ý tưởng cho các hình xăm chỉ xuất phát từ ý thích của những người sở hữu chúng.* 
 
​</div>  *C.G (Sưu tầm)*  ​

----------

